# Show off your hamilton khakis!!!!



## cp235

Frankly, i'm shocked this isn't a thread. Double points if your pic has it on a nato strap, and triple if it's on the H69419933 model. Thanks in advance!


----------



## kyleman

This hammy is a keeper! Works well on almost any nato strap, imo.









Great thread. I will be keeping tabs on this one.


----------



## cprrckwlf

cp235 said:


> Frankly, i'm shocked this isn't a thread.


I don't think it really needs to be, as it is pretty well covered by the highly successful "Guys, let's see your HAMILTONS!" thread that's been running for the past 6+ years. (Probably can't miss it, but it is here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f357/guys-lets-see-your-hamiltons-183188.html ).

Every Hamilton Air, Field or Navy model is a Khaki. At the moment that's almost 3 dozen different models by name, not counting variations. Roughly 40% of the product line.

A "Field & Nato Combos" thread might be interesting, and I could probably dig out a Nato or two for it, but this is just kind of silly broad. Just my $0.02.

Anyway, isn't it traditional to start these kinds of threads with a pic of your own? I'll show you mine if you show me yours ;-).


----------



## tinknocker

I don't do NATO's but I do ZULU's 

One piece from The NATO Strap Co.









2 piece from Marathon


----------



## MP83

Funny thing is that I bought this one with the metal bracelet and I was pretty set on flipping it... Until I put it on a NATO strap  








Sent from my magic brick


----------



## LastStarfighter




----------



## Adhanji

My brand new Day Date Khaki!


----------



## Adhanji

My Khaki Skeleton!


----------



## Drumguy

Field mechanical


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Khaki Regatta


----------



## tommy_boy

So, what do I get with all my points?


----------



## fadofa

An elderly frogman.


----------



## Jumbo43519

Here's my contribution...


----------



## PH68

Khaki Navy.

As is...









Or (usually) on some Bonetto Cinturini rubber...
























Mmmm vanilla


----------



## MP83

Khaki field on regimental NATO









Sent from my magic brick


----------



## shock6906

Just returned from the watch shop after the crystal self-destructed last week. I was making dinner when I heard a crackle. Thought nothing of it until I heard it again. Looked down and the crystal was fracturing its way in a circle.


----------



## Araziza

My GMT...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## river27

Khaki Quartz 38mm










Love it!


----------



## bigdurian

Wearing my 2009 Hamilton Khaki automatic 42mm on Hirsch mariner strap.


----------



## Jpstepancic

I miss my khaki 46mm. Anyone have any pictures of the rose gold version?


----------



## jmar1980

My Khaki X-Wind


----------



## wwarren




----------



## RV Driver




----------



## tenthousanddays

wwarren said:


>


What model is on the left here? Great looking watch.


----------



## wwarren

tenthousanddays said:


> What model is on the left here? Great looking watch.


Thanks. It's a Hamilton Khaki Field Auto-Chrono. Model #H71516643. Blue dial, 42mm


----------



## RV Driver

wwarren said:


> Thanks. It's a Hamilton Khaki Field Auto-Chrono. Model #H71516643. Blue dial, 42mm


I like that piece, too, but at 42mm, it's a little sizable for my wrist. I'm afraid I need to stay under 40mm, which limits my choices these days. My wrist is less than 7 in.


----------



## SeventySeven

Khaki Officer Mechanical on a strap from Popov while looking at BALTOPS 2015.


----------



## Stromboli

Very nice indeed, I mean REAL NICE ! I sort of have a little fatal attraction going on with the black dial of the same. But now I see the silver I'm torn even more. If I can ask? What is your wrist size? Thanks and congrats, on a real nice piece.


----------



## Often




----------



## mreyman73

Just had the polished bezel brushed out. Much better, IMO.


----------



## rileyd5

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimRXTN

I can't get over how gorgeous this Khaki Field Auto is, it's my favorite watch from my collection and not even close to being the most expensive. I just love it!!


----------



## freqmgr88




----------



## SC-Texas

Here is my Khaki










Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SC-Texas

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff_C

Hammy khaki goodness...


----------



## bboybatac

38mm Khaki Aviation on C&B nato









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CuriousBob




----------



## jianh

Here's mine, with water in it. Deeply disappointed. Less than 2 yrs of usage and only exposed to swimming pool of 1.2metre. That's only about 3.9ft.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Ouch. I'm sorry to hear that. Have you sent it in under warranty? If it hasn't been opened up, you should be covered under the Hamilton warranty. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## mbott

A pair of Khakis:








-- 
Mike


----------



## Betterthere

In the field


----------



## Drudge




----------



## ChiefWahoo

Drudge, I want to flip my pilot for a X-wind every time I see you post that thing. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## SeventySeven

My Khaki Field Officer Mechanical on a nice Hadley-Roma MS868 strap.


----------



## AbitNuts

I just ordered another 42mm Khaki Field. It will be the second I have had. Planning to actually keep this one.


----------



## timmy100

I might have a problem - I purchased all three of these Khakis last month...


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Well your problem clearly isn't using a computer to shop.  Congrats on the great looking collection! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere

timmy100 said:


> I might have a problem - I purchased all three of these]


How do you decide which one to wear?


----------



## timmy100

Good question, all depends on what kind of mood I'm in and what I'm wearing.


----------



## Betterthere

timmy100 said:


> Good question, all depends on what kind of mood I'm in and what I'm wearing.


Does avoid a lot of strap changing.


----------



## copperjohn

My Hamilton Khaki (Multi Touch)


----------



## mas88




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## rooneg

Just got my new (to me) Hamilton Khaki Field Auto 38mm. Picked it up used on ebay, so it needed a new strap (thanks crown and buckle!) and there are a few scratches on the polished bezel, but nothing unusual for a watch that's been worn regularly. So far I'm loving it. The 38mm is the perfect size for my 6.5 inch wrist, and the watch itself is a dream. Running about 2 seconds slow per day, and it's quite comfortable. I had been worried about the length of the lugs, but in practice it's not an issue. The slight downward curve means they wear slightly shorter than they actually are, which is nice. Anyway, quite pleased with the acquisition. This will make an excellent everyday watch for me.


----------



## p_anz

Hamilton Khaki Automatic 38mm on NATO strap. Can anyone provide more info about this model? Triangle instead of numeral 12.


----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## Betterthere

On Tudor Ranger strap courtesy of Hoppyjr


----------



## 41Mets

Is this the 71566553?
I'm considering it. Looks more beautiful in your real life picture than in the advertisements. Hmm...worth $650?



JimRXTN said:


> I can't get over how gorgeous this Khaki Field Auto is, it's my favorite watch from my collection and not even close to being the most expensive. I just love it!!
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=4454954&d=1435337384"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=4454978&d=1435337409"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=4454986&d=1435337619"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


----------



## rooneg

p_anz said:


> Hamilton Khaki Automatic 38mm on NATO strap. Can anyone provide more info about this model? Triangle instead of numeral 12.


That doesn't look like the 38mm, on the 38mm the date window is further to the right (so the 15 is inline with the other small numbers, instead of offset slightly to the center). I'd be surprised if it wasn't a 40mm.


----------



## cprrckwlf

rooneg said:


> That doesn't look like the 38mm, on the 38mm the date window is further to the right (so the 15 is inline with the other small numbers, instead of offset slightly to the center). I'd be surprised if it wasn't a 40mm.


704550 is a 38.

As I remember the newer ones have a larger 12 hr numbers and mover the 24 hr indice in slightly giving a more aligned 24hr ring. The window is actually in the same place.

But I will double check my triangle 38 when I get home since I'm almost certain it has a polished bezel and this one doesn't. 
_
edit: My memory is correct on all counts: out-of-line 15, and a two-tone case, but the base isn't as matte as some of the new ones so it doesn't have the same contrast, also mine is silver dialed and marked for a different case as a 704150 so that our some brushing could account for the difference here. _


----------



## p_anz

cprrckwlf said:


> 704550 is a 38.
> 
> As I remember the newer ones have a larger 12 hr numbers and mover the 24 hr indice in slightly giving a more aligned 24hr ring. Te window is actually in the same place.
> 
> But I will double check my triangle 38 when I get home since I'm almost certain it has a polished bezel and this one doesn't.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! I look forward to your response. The lack of info about this model is really bothering me. A member on another thread stated is model is from circa 2000. I came across this same model by chance on a Spanish watch forum. I just want to know if this is a legit Hamilton, perhaps moded, or a knock off.

VENDIDO: Hamilton Khaki Field Automático


----------



## cprrckwlf

p_anz said:


> Thank you! I look forward to your response. The lack of info about this model is really bothering me. A member on another thread stated is model is from circa 2000. I came across this same model by chance on a Spanish watch forum. I just want to know if this is a legit Hamilton, perhaps moded, or a knock off.
> 
> VENDIDO: Hamilton Khaki Field Automático


Can't really help you. Yes, Hamilton put these out -- earlier versions of the Field Autos we see today. Mid-to-late 90s, don't know when they stopped, don't know when they started. Probably earlier than 2000. Wouldn't be able to verify the authenticity of yours if it was in my hands, let alone from pictures. I can tell you, that your case looks wrong from your pictures. Take a look at the your Spanish link. The bezel of that is much shinier, distinctly different from the base of the case (also note the warranty card with a 1997 date on it). But for a watch of that time to get the wrong case or be re-cased is possible. It's also possible someone didn't like the two-tone and brushed yours out. Doesn't really mean anything one way or the other. Can always send a note to Hamilton and see if they can tell you anything useful.


----------



## timmy100

Hi, what model number is this? It's a stunning looking watch..


----------



## cprrckwlf

timmy100 said:


> Hi, what model number is this? It's a stunning looking watch..


Umm. There's at least 3 dozen watches in this thread so far. Which one/whom are you asking?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## isnoface

kyleman said:


> This hammy is a keeper! Works well on almost any nato strap, imo.
> 
> View attachment 3610922
> 
> 
> Great thread. I will be keeping tabs on this one.


What model is this and does it come in 40 mm or bigger? I must have!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luecack

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kyleman

isnoface said:


> What model is this and does it come in 40 mm or bigger? I must have!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a khaki field 38mm.

I'm not sure there's a 40mm version currently in production?

Fwiw, I prefer 40-42mm as well, but with the large-ish crown and lack of crown guards it wears bigger than 38.

A silver dial is very versatile. It doesn't photograph as well as black dials, but really looks great irl.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cprrckwlf

kyleman said:


> I'm not sure there's a 40mm version currently in production?


Not in silver.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## isnoface

Looks great. I'm actually starting to like the 38mm size and I'm sure that you're correct when you say it wears bigger. Thanks for sharing. I think I'll pick one up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## playinwittime




----------



## ChiefWahoo

That Pilot chrono is gorgeous! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapalalk


----------



## gatford

Got this khaki a few weeks ago and put it on a chronissimo strap that arrived today.


----------



## playinwittime

I just received this one


----------



## mangjoe

watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapalalk


That strap is nice! Mind sharing what it is and where to purchase one?


----------



## delaware guy

I purchased mine in 1981 when I was in officer candidate school for the USMC.... It has been with me since, not adaily wearer any more but still comes out often enough....


----------



## delaware guy

I'm thinking I've got the oldest one posted! Does anyone know anything about these? I'm thinking that after 34 years it might be due for a service and a new crystal.... is there someone with parts for one of these?


----------



## Drumguy

fadofa said:


> An elderly frogman.


Very cool!


----------



## Drumguy

delaware guy said:


> I'm thinking I've got the oldest one posted! Does anyone know anything about these? I'm thinking that after 34 years it might be due for a service and a new crystal.... is there someone with parts for one of these?


Any watch repairman worth his salt should be able to service that and get the parts you need. I took my wife's 1954 Hamilton (it was her grandmothers) to our local guy and he was able to service it, clean it etc. it wouldn't stay running so he ordered another movement and replaced it no charge. Total cost $120 in Raleigh NC.


----------



## tommy_boy

playinwittime said:


> View attachment 5299906


What model and vintage is this beauty, please?


----------



## wwarren

tommy_boy said:


> What model and vintage is this beauty, please?


It's a Pilot Pioneer Auto H76455133

H76455133 | Hamilton Watch


----------



## tommy_boy

wwarren said:


> It's a Pilot Pioneer Auto H76455133
> 
> H76455133 | Hamilton Watch


Thanks.

Sent from my SM-T520 using Tapatalk


----------



## tareed59

Elderly Frogman...I have one of these and I absolutely LOVE it! AND... I think I'm addicted to Hamiltons... Here's another and one on the way.


----------



## ELCID86

Thumbs, iPhone, TaT.


----------



## tissot_pt

Share mine.


----------



## SC-Texas

Hamilton chronograph for Monday








Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Flies!

My newest Hammy! Khaki 38mm Khaki Auto...!


----------



## CSB123




----------



## w4tchnut

kyleman said:


> This hammy is a keeper! Works well on almost any nato strap, imo.
> 
> View attachment 3610922
> 
> 
> Great thread. I will be keeping tabs on this one.


Does look sharp on that nato!
I need to get some for mine. 
Here it is on the very nice stock black leather strap. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kyleman

w4tchnut said:


> Does look sharp on that nato!
> I need to get some for mine.
> Here it is on the very nice stock black leather strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's going to look great on a nato. Silver dials seem to match any color nato.


----------



## Veritas0Aequitas

Love the Hamiltons! Nice pieces!


----------



## tissot_pt

I'm James Bond tonight.


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## sgtd

My very first grown up watch








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Puffknuckle

Ive sold 3 watches and bougt 4. But, as a loner, i havent had 100 posts un the forums


----------



## Puffknuckle

The 44 has appliied inices intead of paintec. Its job i feel is worth 100$


----------



## Puffknuckle

400$ for the hamilton. I will ever get to 100 posts but i am a nursing atudent wirh 50 grand in debt.


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

While I do really enjoy my Khaki Field Titanium I just don't wear it enough anymore so it's likely hitting the for sale forum soon. Dang Omega's are taking all of my wrist time.


----------



## tissot_pt




----------



## GUTuna

Khaki Chronograph 24hr with a beautiful Lemania 1873 inside


----------



## tissot_pt




----------



## Weisoseis

Time is an invention...


----------



## Scholes

Here's mine :-d


----------



## meisterfoo

Fresh out of the box with a HR cordura grey strap change.


----------



## D50




----------



## BPal75

Just changed out the leather strap on my beige dial khaki last night for this new NATO I picked up online. What do you think?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richqqqq

H-10 movement gave me 86 hours reserve!


----------



## MiniW

BPal - that looks great!


----------



## D50

New shoes: ColaReb Venezia mud brown distressed leather Italian strap. Very comfortable now - stock was stiff as hell.


----------



## heimholz

Got my first proper watch, very happy with it. Changed the strap for a hirsch osiris nubuk grey strap for a stealthier look and its also a lot softer to wear


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Hamilton Khaki Field H70555533

View attachment 13520385
​


----------



## marv524

Khaki mechanical green on brown leather









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## marv524

Khaki field 42mm on black leather... Stunning









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stromboli

NATO or ZULU you are still a brother as far as I'm concerned. Long live Field watches, the most simple, best looking, historical, versatile watches out there. Maybe not as water resistant as I would like but look at it this way how many times do you really get these wet? For me it is minimal.


----------



## Stromboli

This is an older picture but I feel that it does much justice to the Hamilton Khaki King. Long live the King. LoL, :-d :-d :-d


----------



## Stromboli

Ahhh, the old how good do I look and if I feel like it. Don't worry I think that describes the majority of how one chooses his or her watch for any reason. I know I do.:-d:-d:-d


----------



## LDoc




----------



## LDoc




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## DNARNA

Heimholz,

The osiris nubuk grey looks great! Too bad Hirsch doesn't offer it in a 110/70 length.

Nice combo.


----------



## usclassic




----------



## Unsolved_Mistry

Ordered a Barton gingerbread strap but I think this Timex strap I picked up is a stunner, quick release too. Just having a hard time getting the longer side off.









Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## PixlPutterMan

Not your everyday khaki


----------



## BimmerFan

Khaki Navy Sub


----------



## LDoc

44mm Khaki Field Officer on black nato strap - H70615523


----------



## LDoc

44mm Khaki Field Officer - H70615133 - on black and red nato strap


----------



## badgerracer

Just got my first Hamilton, and was surprised to not see love for the champagne khaki king on this thread! I decided to rectify that with a nato fashion show. Also one of this on a ostrich leather strap because I think that dresses this up beautifully


----------



## Wolfsatz

Khaki King 









Sent via my Cyber Assistant


----------



## Benbrooks

My first Hamilton, just arrived yesterday.


----------



## Wolfsatz

Hammy Sunday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Sid_Mac

This Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical is a watch that I wanted to get for a long time, but some other watch always crept in to steal the spotlight (and my money). Until now. Icing on the cake: I bought this at an AD for cheaper than the Amazon price at time of sale.


----------



## yankeexpress

Khaki GMT Air Race 2893 with CDT bezel for under $500 new, delivered.


----------



## Drumguy

Pics from today.


----------



## gulfa

this is my first hamilton (2014)
a khaki quartz.


----------



## heymatthew

Khaki King II, Brushed Bezel Mod, Moose Slim Bond NATO










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## heimholz

DNARNA said:


> Heimholz,
> 
> The osiris nubuk grey looks great! Too bad Hirsch doesn't offer it in a 110/70 length.
> 
> Nice combo.


Thanks, appreciate it! Actually they do a 110.5/69.5 (size m)
you can look it up on chrono24.de, just search for "03433030-2-20" (im not allowed to post links yet..)


----------



## plaidington

Left 33mm Quartz and Right Hamilton Khaki 9219 ETA 2750 Handwind
IMG]https://ibb.co/gQGZrL[/IMG]


----------



## soaking.fused

A pair of Khakis


----------



## Lee_K

Just picked this up after contemplating getting one for the past two years. Finally saw it in the metal and it is magnificent. I actually went into an AD to evaluate a black dial Oris Big Crown ProPilot Day Date, but it was surprisingly dull and lifeless compared to the Hamilton Pilot Day Date, which dazzled me.


----------



## gulfa

Modern Trio!
Quartz, Hand wind and Automatic.


----------



## gulfa

My Modern Khaki Tris.


----------



## plaidington

Hamilton Khaki Quartz 33mm (Left) and Hamilton Khaki Officer Automatic 34mm (Right)


----------



## Sid_Mac

This may be an odd pairing, but I thought I'd put my Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical on a Hadley-Roma lizard skin strap that I had lying around. I ordered a brown leather strap for it so it would somewhat mimic the look of the Khaki Automatic. The stock strap is comfortable, I just wasn't fond of the color.


----------



## humphrey06

plaidington said:


> Hamilton Khaki Quartz 33mm (Left) and Hamilton Khaki Officer Automatic 34mm (Right)
> View attachment 13577423


Wow I love these


----------



## humphrey06

plaidington said:


> Hamilton Khaki Quartz 33mm (Left) and Hamilton Khaki Officer Automatic 34mm (Right)
> View attachment 13577423


Wow I love these


----------



## TAG Fan




----------



## ShaggyDog

Khaki X-Wind Auto Chrono

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khelben

Just did a strap change!


----------



## marv524

In the office today with the 42mm









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamstergraphics

There are many like it but this one is mine! 
Can't believe my luck when I found it under a pile of junk at the flea market. Paid $1 for it! 
Clean up the leaked battery and all is good again.
Using a 394 battery for the moment until I can order a 395.


----------



## Amriteshwar Singh




----------



## quino171

My humble submission. 44mm Hamilton Khaki Officer H70655733 Automatic Watch.









Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## WichitaViajero

Khaki mechanical


----------



## jquinn1127

quino171 said:


> My humble submission. 44mm Hamilton Khaki Officer H70655733 Automatic Watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Beautiful watch a picture

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi71

H69519133 - ETA2804

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quino171

Thanks......just ran it through a filter. 


jquinn1127 said:


> Beautiful watch a picture
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## slideit

Some BoR action


----------



## djdust12

Rim of the world. 38mm, Barton strap


----------



## mikkolopez

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Hamilton Khaki Pilot Pioneer H76512155















Hamilton Khaki Aviation QNE H76515523


----------



## arogle1stus

All of em are eye candy IMO!

X Traindriver Art


----------



## ShadOsman

Can’t go wrong w a black nato.


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy 1st Thursday of 2019









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## sennaster

38mm Auto.










Funny story. Said to the wife .. "hey, i replaced my khaki that i sold couple years ago. Check it out". Her reply was "Dainty".

Can't win with her. I thought the 42 was too big for me. She gave it to me for Xmas ~7 years ago, so I think she's still annoyed that i sold it and just trying to psychologically torture me.


----------



## rickt1152

Here's my seven year old 44mm. Great watch. It has seen a ton of wear and has a few battle scars, but runs great and is still one of my favorites. I've had many much more expensive watches come and go since I bought this one. It is still in my rotation and will be for years to come.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BamAlmighty

Burned out on divers, wanted a change...

Picked up a Khaki Air Race. Liking the brushed metal and sandwich face. Really enjoying the 80 hour power reserve, I can swap to something else and come back to it a couple days later and it is still ticking, and best of all it is running about 1-2s a day.


----------



## Tamadx

Really wish I had one to show! Maybe soon! 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## peskydonut

Khaki Pilot Day Date Automatic (H64605531)


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Miked6

Hamilton Khaki Field Auto, 42mm, w/Fluco Vintage Hunter strap!


----------



## ReallyBored

My Khaki Pioneers say Hi!


----------



## wwarren

yankeexpress said:


>


That strap is perfect for "The Murph"!


----------



## yankeexpress

Hamilton watches with Alexander Hamilton



Murph above, Pioneer below


----------



## HabsSlappy

Perhaps something a little different for everyone to see. 
In 2012 Hamilton created the Khaki Aviator ETO for the RCAF Canadian Snowbirds Pilots. For anyone not aware, the Snowbirds are Canada's aerobatic flight squadron.You had to be in the squadron to get one of these. From what I can gather, the RCAF decided that they were not allowed to do this, so the watch was only commissioned for one year. I am not entirely sure how many of these there are out there, since there is not much information. My guess is that there are probably only 100 to 300. I was able to purchase this off someone locally who's son was in the Snowbirds.


----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## Miked6

What strap is that on the Murph?



yankeexpress said:


>


----------



## tzolk

The new Khaki, on the French Marine elastic band with the H50 movement that you cannot adjust has been keeping spectacular time. Very impressed! COSC range. The other does excellent as well. Very happy.


----------



## Artblue2004

Black on black....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamiltonite

I thought I got bored of this champagne dial and suddenly it looks green........


----------



## Toooooooonyyy

*My 1st Hamilton finally arrived!! Quickly took it off the leather OEM strap as I have a preferred leather coming in soon.

For now it will be on a gray perlon strap.
*


----------



## andyjohnson

My first and only Hamilton (for now). Loving it!


----------



## Miked6

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Artblue2004

What is fit for a King today? Sand colored NATO from Moose Straps or Dan Henry 1962 Brown leather?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miked6

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfa2600

Old faithful


----------



## Bruiser




----------



## Artblue2004

Bruiser said:


> View attachment 14537781


Jealous of your setting. I am about to post my pic from behind a desk!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artblue2004

Loving this new Fluco Chrono Nabucco strap I picked up from Holben's. Great deal for 24 bucks!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ned-ludd

Should I be surprised that this is only the third 24-hour chrono to appear amongst the 190 posts to this thread?


----------



## mconlonx

New to me, used Khaki Field Mechanical showed up today. Loving it, so far. Didn't even hate the stock strap, which seems to receive a lot of grief over its construction, but not my fav color, so swapped it out for a Mankey Hook strap.


----------



## byhsu

Here is my new khaki pilot pioneer chronograph


----------



## Artblue2004

Did I select the shirt to match the tip of the second hand? I cannot confirm, but it is possible.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## byhsu

Very nice nato strap.


----------



## yinzburgher

H69429901


----------



## Twehttam

^^ Love the brown dial and am "this close" to pulling the trigger. Can anyone comment on the size of the Khaki Field Mechanical for small wrists? Mine is just a tad over 6" / 15.5cm. I have a Weiss 38mm Standard Issue Field Watch which has a 46.6 L2L. That's about my max. I've had 48mm L2L watches and, while I can wear them, I'm more comfortable in the 46-47 range.

Is the case pretty flat or is there a bit of "hug"?

Thanks!


----------



## yinzburgher

Twehttam said:


> ^^ Love the brown dial and am "this close" to pulling the trigger. Can anyone comment on the size of the Khaki Field Mechanical for small wrists? Mine is just a tad over 6" / 15.5cm. I have a Weiss 38mm Standard Issue Field Watch which has a 46.6 L2L. That's about my max. I've had 48mm L2L watches and, while I can wear them, I'm more comfortable in the 46-47 range.
> 
> Is the case pretty flat or is there a bit of "hug"?
> 
> Thanks!


My wrist measures roughly 7 inches. The lug to lug on this is just longer than your Weiss at 47mm. The lugs slope down a little, but not dramatically, to hug your wrist. A couple pics stolen from the webs. It's also a very thin watch, just 9.5. And extremely light and super comfortable on this canvas. It's a keeper for me. If you think it will fit at 38mm x 47mm, I highly recommend it. It's a great value.


----------



## antoniomvm

Here my Khaki Navy GMT Tz3









Enviado de meu Moto Z (2) usando o Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Dejadragon




----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## scooby




----------



## Trent in WA

I posted this image in the "Show Us Your Hamiltons" thread, but since I'm in still in the early stages of post-watch acquisition euphoria, I'll repost it here. One thing worth adding is that I like how it doesn't look overwhelming even on my congenitally scrawny 6 1/2" wrist.






Ordered a few NATO straps from Barton's that I think will pair nicely with it. I now think I'm officially set for watches for the foreseeable future.


----------



## JohnM67

Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical with white dial and H-50 movement:


----------



## byhsu

Khaki pilot pioneer chronograph With a vintage strap


----------



## danshort

I'm not a nato guy, so didn't care for the stock strap on this one. I tried a few different leather straps but couldn't get past the large gap caused by the lugs. I thought I was going to have to end up selling it but then tried this red rocks canvas. The extra thickness of the strap fills up that gap between case and springbars a little better. Think I might pick up an olive one as well.

I don't think it looks bad on my 7.5" wrist either.


----------



## JohnM67

Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical - white dial version.


----------



## billiybop

It's kind of ironic, that I bought this 38 mm Khaki because of the brown leather strap. But then decided I not like it, too stiff and not comfortable.
So, I have a simple black leather that I prefer and an extra buckle from another Hamilton.


----------



## SG_Lefty

Latest ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rixcafe

Just arrived.


----------



## chili1619




----------



## antoniomvm

Navy GMT









Enviado de meu Moto Z (2) usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

When I first started this hobby in 2008, my first nice watch was this Khaki chrono..had it serviced a few months ago for the 1st time..a hell of a pickup for about $550.00 from Overstock.com & it keeps close to perfect time..








This 'officers' Khaki chrono came along a year or so later, but has found little wrist time..








And being a Harrison Ford fan, I couldn't pass up this baby..








And I couldn't resist the Khaki pilot when it came out..








And just a few weeks ago, this Khaki 'Antimagnetic' w/ a gold dial.. 








So, yeah, over the years, I've been a fan of the Khaki to an extent..


----------



## mostlywabisabi

Love my Hamilton Khaki!


----------



## Watch Carefully

Code Breaker prototype:


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SimOS X




----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK




----------



## meking

Sid_Mac said:


> This Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical is a watch that I wanted to get for a long time, but some other watch always crept in to steal the spotlight (and my money). Until now. Icing on the cake: I bought this at an AD for cheaper than the Amazon price at time of sale.


Nice work! Good to know Amazon doesn't always have the lowest price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ACG




----------



## powerband

Got this today. I love that Hamilton kept the classic dimensions-size 36mm case (33mm from 12 to 6), thickness to the top of the double-AR coated box crystal is only about 10mm-which is the main reason I bought it. Incredibly comfortable to wear.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Thunder1

A Hammy for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## djames2399

I'm not sure I'm loving this one.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60




----------



## EPK

djames2399 said:


> I'm not sure I'm loving this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What don't you like?. I've always admired that model and consider purchasing one from time to time.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## djames2399

EPK said:


> What don't you like?. I've always admired that model and consider purchasing one from time to time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I'm not exactly sure. Even though it is 40mm the face itself seems small. The blue doesn't pop at all. The band isn't very comfortable. I've got a blue rubber strap on order to try it on that.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Henrik A

Like this combo, Black leather nato strap










Sendt fra min SM-G950F med Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## bhoulihan

I recently got one of the new mechanical, no date versions. It's quickly becoming my favorite watch! Something about the hand winding is unexpectedly awesome.


----------



## ChuckW

Found a good deal on this brown dial, which arrived yesterday. Based on the model number, I assume it's an ETA, which is running at +2. Looking at a few strap options, including a single pass through leather and a Steveo Para Canvas.









Sent from my Google Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK

My newest edition, Khaki Field Auto 38mm, just love this watch.....


----------



## casper461

great watch


----------



## LDoc

.
Picked up a new mesh bracelet for my Khaki Field Officer. Not bad for $40.


----------



## WatchIceland




----------



## Danbooru

I made this strap from an old pistol ammunition pouch - deliberately gave it extra thickness at the lugs to offset the unnaturally large lug gap which IMO rules out most 2-piece straps commonly available


----------



## watches4ever

Very clear and clean


----------



## Palmettoman

Got this one today. Swapped the bracelet for the canvas strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skim0039




----------



## scottsosmith

Hammy Khaki Field on leather NATO strap


----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK

today's timepiece....


----------



## Rickster27b

Sporting my new Hamilton Khaki Field - handwind happiness! On my very comfortable Fluco Gray Pigskin strap.


----------



## Palmettoman

King on Martu leather









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisWMT

My first Swiss watch after watching Interstellar:









My first Khaki Field after watching Jack Ryan Season 1:









After watching Jack Ryan Season 2 I sold the Field and got the real deal Auto Chrono, just showed up today:


----------



## Davemro

Love that chrono. How does it wear: big? Small? What is the lug-to-lug? Trying to find good comparisons.



ChrisWMT said:


> My first Swiss watch after watching Interstellar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Khaki Field after watching Jack Ryan Season 1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After watching Jack Ryan Season 2 I sold the Field and got the real deal Auto Chrono, just showed up today:


----------



## yankeexpress

Murph







Really like the polished bezel, big meaty signed crown, the long tan hands, matte dial with gorgeous tan font, slightly domed crystal (wish it had AR), the display back and the size of the case as it wears really comfortably. Not a fan of the lowbeat movement. Finally figured out that the grey/brown strap is a Hadley-Roma 854, the most supple, thick, sublime $30 strap


----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fjellape

my first swiss watch. looking to trade for a 40mm king or a 38mm (mechanical or auto), if anyone is interested just pm me


----------



## ChrisWMT

Davemro said:


> Love that chrono. How does it wear: big? Small? What is the lug-to-lug? Trying to find good comparisons.


Wears great, especially taking into account it's an automatic chrono. I read somewhere that the chrono was actually 1-2mm shorter lug-to-tug than the field. I don't have both so I can't compare the 2 together.

I let it run for the initial 24 hours and it's only +1 sec.


----------



## yinzburgher

The handcranker today!








Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JimSclavunos

Planet_Ocean_UK said:


> today's timepiece....
> 
> View attachment 14761863


Nice one, is that the original bracelet?


----------



## djames2399

Davemro said:


> Love that chrono. How does it wear: big? Small? What is the lug-to-lug? Trying to find good comparisons.


I'm wearing mine today and I think it wears large. Not necessarily large in the 42mm sense, but it is very thick and heavy.

I'm not sure how to describe this, but the weight inside that spins and winds the watch is very...free? It really spins around and sometimes you can feel it spinning around when it goes fast.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Abybee5892

Just got my first Hamilton yesterday and I couldn't be happier! I thought I was just getting an easy "beater" watch, but it has quickly become one of my favorite pieces I own. Feels great on the wrist and I love the green NATO strap with the leather accents. I had also never owned a hand winding watch before this and kind of thought it would be a pain to keep up with, but every morning when I wake up and wind it up I feel a real connection to the watch. Best purchase ever!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ChrisWMT

The lug to lug is definitely a tad shorter than the Field. I don't have a tiny air gap to my wrist out at the spring bars, very happy with the upgrade.

Feeling secret agent today:


----------



## Artblue2004

King for Friday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bleached




----------



## ChrisWMT

The real movie stars:


----------



## Weisoseis

New shoes, and liking the retro vibe! After many years of using isofranes I've come to the conclusion that a tapered strap is where it's at, for me. Tropic strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Weisoseis

djames2399 said:


> I'm wearing mine today and I think it wears large. Not necessarily large in the 42mm sense, but it is very thick and heavy.
> 
> I'm not sure how to describe this, but the weight inside that spins and winds the watch is very...free? It really spins around and sometimes you can feel it spinning around when it goes fast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Lol, it's normal for that movement. It's known as "the valjoux wobble".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## foxzone

yankeexpress said:


> Murph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really like the polished bezel, big meaty signed crown, the long tan hands, matte dial with gorgeous tan font, slightly domed crystal (wish it had AR), the display back and the size of the case as it wears really comfortably. Not a fan of the lowbeat movement. Finally figured out that the grey/brown strap is a Hadley-Roma 854, the most supple, thick, sublime $30 strap


looks great. Thanks for sharing info about the strap. matches perfectly. What watch model is this? Now I want one.


----------



## kiwi71

My Khaki Mechanical with the hand cranker ETA2804.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

foxzone said:


> looks great. Thanks for sharing info about the strap. matches perfectly. What watch model is this? Now I want one.


The model is called "The Murph" which is a reissue of the movie watch from Interstellar. It is still available new. The model number is H70605731

MSRP is $995, but careful shoppers can usually find one for less. I got mine for $899 with the limited edition art box. The Murph watch is not limited, just the original box. Later ones come in a normal box.




























Unique Morse Code sweep hand







































The Story:
https://wornandwound.com/eureka-ham...h-as-seen-in-christopher-nolans-interstellar/


----------



## WatchIceland




----------



## HenryKrinkle

Hammy


----------



## foxzone

yankeexpress said:


> The model is called "The Murph" which is a reissue of the movie watch from Interstellar. It is still available new. The model number is H70605731
> 
> MSRP is $995, but careful shoppers can usually find one for less. I got mine for $899 with the limited edition art box. The Murph watch is not limited, just the original box. Later ones come in a normal box.
> 
> Thanks a lot for the info. I will be looking around for one.


----------



## Unc Sam

Newly acquired, sorry for bad photography


----------



## ZM-73

Hamilton QNE


----------



## Palmettoman

This watch is growing on me very quickly.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WTM

Palmettoman said:


> This watch is growing on me very quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the look of most of the Khaki series. I'm skeptical
of what a 42mm case will look like on my 7.5" wrist. I'm
thinking to small. Be nice to try one on and see what
it looks like. No retailers around here though. Prolly why 
I haven't pulled the trigger and ordered yet.


----------



## Palmettoman

WTM said:


> Love the look of most of the Khaki series. I'm skeptical
> of what a 42mm case will look like on my 7.5" wrist. I'm
> thinking to small. Be nice to try one on and see what
> it looks like. No retailers around here though. Prolly why
> I haven't pulled the trigger and ordered yet.


The Khaki King is 40mm and my wrist is about 7 1/4". If you're an Amazon Prime member, order one and try it out. Most times it's free returns on watches, so there's no out of pocket expense either way. I think the 42 would wear nicely on your wrist.


----------



## ChuckW

On a Steveo Para Canvas.


----------



## chartzngrafs

This is a new-to-me, first Hamilton in my collection, that I picked up from a WUS user. Love the slate-blue dial.


----------



## HenryKrinkle

I have a 7.75" wrist with big hands to match and my 42mm Khaki Field Auto fits just fine, if not a little on the big side. The lugs are REALLY long, and with no bezel, it wears bigger than it is. I think any 42mm Hammy would look great on a 7.5" wrist.



WTM said:


> Love the look of most of the Khaki series. I'm skeptical
> of what a 42mm case will look like on my 7.5" wrist. I'm
> thinking to small. Be nice to try one on and see what
> it looks like. No retailers around here though. Prolly why
> I haven't pulled the trigger and ordered yet.


----------



## D50

Khaki Field Mechanical 38 H69419933.


----------



## Madstacks

Khaki Scuba! ones i hit the required amount of posts I will be selling it, its just a bit to small for my wrists I think.


----------



## Coondawg07




----------



## Stirling Moss




----------



## ChuckW

On a Haveston Squadron Leather.


----------



## Droyal

Giving this some much needed wrist time.


----------



## MrDisco99

I just took delivery of this one yesterday and I love it. This is the older version with the 4Hz 2824-2 movement. I paid less than $300 for it which I think was a steal.


----------



## antoniomvm

My Navy GMT Z3 with a Oxygen Nato.









Enviado de meu Moto Z (2) usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ReallyBored

Field Pioneer....


----------



## Rickster27b

Hamilton Khaki 38 on a B&R 20mm Bark Croco Classic leather strap.


----------



## bdjansen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sabot03196

Just got her today. A very nice way to end your Friday.


----------



## sabot03196

Just got her today. A very nice way to end your Friday.

View attachment 14830021


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Talktochad

This is my only Hamilton at the moment and I got it for my birthday this past year. I really dig the PVD version.


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## bracque

yankeexpress said:


>


what watch is that?


----------



## bracque

yankeexpress said:


>


what watch is that?


----------



## Artblue2004

WTM said:


> Love the look of most of the Khaki series. I'm skeptical
> of what a 42mm case will look like on my 7.5" wrist. I'm
> thinking to small. Be nice to try one on and see what
> it looks like. No retailers around here though. Prolly why
> I haven't pulled the trigger and ordered yet.


I see a few others have already offered comments, all of which I agree with. It is also worth considering that the Khaki Field watches have substantially longer lugs than many modern watches, which makes them wear larger than the case diameter would indicate. I have a smaller wrist than you, at just under 7", and had been used to wearing 40-42mm watches depending on the style. I now own both the 40mm khaki king and the 38.5mm khaki auto. I love them both, but tend to wear the 38.5mm more frequently, because the proportions are very elegant, in a way that none of my other watches can match.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## irco

Here the best Khaki King in the world. 
The only one that I know that have AR treatment.


----------



## SalvadorDagi

Murph on a Geckota strap









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## yvliew

Just got this today. My first ever Swiss Made. I had collected many Seiko but I knew back then that my first Swiss Made will be Hamilton because I've always liked the brand and khaki series.


----------



## yvliew

Just got this today. My first ever Swiss Made. I had collected many Seiko but I knew back then that my first Swiss Made will be Hamilton because I've always liked the brand and khaki series.

View attachment 14851237


----------



## Bruiser




----------



## remix_

Here is my XL Khaki Field Auto Chronograph - Blue Dial on a red, white, and blue NATO to celebrate Hamilton's american heritage!


----------



## jrippens

Swiss-American lost in Japan


----------



## ChuckW

On an A.F.0210. single piece canvas nato.


----------



## SG02WRX

jrippens said:


> Swiss-American lost in Japan


Super cool. One day I will visit Japan


----------



## Maddog1970

My new Jack Ryan Khaki.....


----------



## roy.erlich36

On the bus









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## yooperguy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1




----------



## JohnM67

Khaki Field Mechanical.


----------



## moreland4

New arrival. Khaki Field Day Date H70505153.


----------



## ArmsOfTime




----------



## Guzmannosaurus

Recently came in....


----------



## kiwi_kal

Got a new strap for my Khaki Navy Pioneer. Loving it! Blue from the leather and rubber liner for comfort in humidity.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67

Khaki Field Mechanical:


----------



## mfunnell

This arrived a few days ago:








...and will supplement my no-date Khaki Field Mechanical (the one with brown dial and straight ETA movement).

...Mike


----------



## ejhc11

Here is mine on a more vintage leather horween strap...


----------



## joeax61

Got this one over the weekend - sorry it's sideways!


----------



## Len Baird

Go ahead and subtract points for the strap. I tried a nato, and it didn't look right to me.







No matter what I do, it posts my pics upside down. I edited it, after making the picture upside down on my laptop, and it outsmarts me and flips it again. So I give up


----------



## Thunder1

Len Baird said:


> Go ahead and subtract points for the strap. I tried a nato, and it didn't look right to me.
> View attachment 14939447
> 
> No matter what I do, it posts my pics upside down. I edited it, after making the picture upside down on my laptop, and it outsmarts me and flips it again. So I give up


Happens to me sometimes, as well...


----------



## cottontop

Brown dial Khaki quartz, 38mm, I just received last week. The brown strap came from RobMc from the "Pay It Forward" thread.
Joe


----------



## cottontop

My 2nd Khaki I also bought last week, 38mm. The quality of these Khakis, at least to me, is almost unbelievable for their price (and maybe their quality is even better than some watches costing a lot more). I have a 3rd one on the way, a white dial 38mm mechanical hand wind.
Joe


----------



## rwbenjey




----------



## Thunder1

Switched to this 'un this afternoon..


----------



## JohnM67

Saint Patrick's Day colours:


----------



## williamtv

Just got this khaki 38mm auto with date...and I'm in love! 3rd Hamilton!









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK

38mm on my 7.25 inch wrist.....


----------



## PHStern

This is my first post here and my first Hamilton, as well as my first mechanical watch. I hesitated to pay for a mechanical watch because I had read that a 15+/- second per day was acceptable and I am a bit OCD on accuracy.

I received the watch 2 days before Daylight Savings time change. That Sunday I set the Khaki King to the second. Now 10 1/2 days later it is within 1/5 second. I have since realized that it loses a second each night I remove it for 8-10 hours but then picks the second back up during the next 14 hours.

Needless to say, I couldn't be happier with my purchase. Now I'd love to pick up a different mechanical but I'm afraid I'd be disappointed.


----------



## Thunder1

All day for me today...


----------



## Kwest500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReallyBored

Ref. 9415A Khaki hand-winder....


----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK




----------



## RNR82




----------



## Maddog1970

Jack Ryan on a 2 tone Barton quick release rubber strap.....


----------



## jlondono77




----------



## ExMachina

Brand new and running at +0.00 sec over the first 24 hours!


----------



## cottontop

ExMachina said:


> View attachment 14990703
> 
> 
> Brand new and running at +0.00 sec over the first 24 hours!


I've got one of those coming. Should be here Tuesday the 31st. Can't wait!
Joe


----------



## Thunder1

Working from the casa again all week, but plan on switching out wrist wear...starting the week off w/ Hammys..for this morning... 








And for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## cottontop

My new Khaki Field white dial mechanical arrived yesterday. Replaced the fabric strap with a new tan leather one.
Joe


----------



## ReallyBored

KFM in the woods......


----------



## ExMachina

ExMachina said:


> View attachment 14990703
> 
> 
> Brand new and running at +0.00 sec over the first 24 hours!


Okay guys. After one week, this baby is at just +0.2 seconds per day! Did I just get lucky or is this normal?

FWIW, initially I wound it fully and then have simply "topped it up" every evening. I'm now wondering if using just the top ~30% of the spring tension could somehow be making the watch run more consistently??


----------



## NC_Hager626

ExMachina said:


> ...I'm now wondering if using just the top ~30% of the spring tension could somehow be making the watch run more consistently??


I would say so. There are numerous articles about keeping a mechanical (automatic or hand wound) topped up.

See the article below from Gear Patrol, which states:

_Try to wind your watch once a day. A watch typically keeps best time when the mainspring is above half tension. The typical watch has about a two-day power reserve so winding it up before you strap it on each morning is a good habit to form._

https://gearpatrol.com/2013/06/05/complete-guide-to-the-care-and-feeding-of-your-mechanical-watch/


----------



## jlondono77




----------



## civiclx

I would have a Khaki Navy to show off which I would have gotten for a great price, buuuuut Nordstrom's had to go and sell out sooooo...baaaaaah!o|
:-d


----------



## Maddog1970

Jack Ryan today....


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline

46mm Pilot


----------



## Bruiser




----------



## Beginning

I don't see any Hamilton Broadway here, so sad!


----------



## emgee79

9721:


----------



## rpboronat

This is mine. I'm in love with it.









Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Such a pretty friggin' thing!


----------



## Beginning

emgee79 said:


> 9721:
> 
> View attachment 15014611


Your watch looks like old khaki version, isn't it?
Can you tell me its version, please?
Thanks bro!


----------



## trameline

Love this Pilot, its my first Hamilton.


----------



## Thunder1

A new arrival from Hammy(H823750)...40mm SS case, 100m water resistance, 50mm lug to lug...no luminous pip, it does have screw down crown, so a casual diver at best, most probably a desk diver..lucky enough to have a green Dassari canvas strap on hand to match the bezel..while 12.95mm thick, it's comfortable to wear..


----------



## emgee79

Beginning said:


> Your watch looks like old khaki version, isn't it?
> Can you tell me its version, please?
> Thanks bro!


No problem. The reference is 9721, it's from the early 90s. There's another variant with the reference 9721b, which looks very similar with small differences. These were 36mm, with an ETA 2824. Soon after they switched to the 38mm ones.


----------



## ReallyBored

Khaki Field Mechanical, 40mm version.


----------



## Hands Soslo

Not sure if it counts as a legit "nato", but it probably qualifies as a zulu.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a Hammy..


----------



## Relo60

...and the rubber version:-!


----------



## ReallyBored

civiclx said:


> I would have a Khaki Navy to show off which I would have gotten for a great price, buuuuut Nordstrom's had to go and sell out sooooo...baaaaaah!o|
> :-d


Yeah, a lot of folks got in on that deal on the Rack.

I did, too! :-!


----------



## cybercat

'
Khaki DLC titanium today








'


----------



## wkw

Picked this one up for my wife two weeks ago. My first Hamilton and I'm very pleased with it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

Kicking off a day of 'caviar & champagne dreams' w/ a chrono.. 








And for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## A320Driver

Just got the all black one to complete the trio.


----------



## pickle puss




----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## cghorr01

civiclx said:


> I would have a Khaki Navy to show off which I would have gotten for a great price, buuuuut Nordstrom's had to go and sell out sooooo...baaaaaah!o|
> :-d


There is a brand new one for sale on here. I have purchased from the seller, solid guy.

Sent from my LG V50


----------



## cghorr01

civiclx said:


> I would have a Khaki Navy to show off which I would have gotten for a great price, buuuuut Nordstrom's had to go and sell out sooooo...baaaaaah!o|
> :-d


https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...&share_fid=13788&share_type=t&link_source=app

Sent from my LG V50


----------



## jcoffin1981

Oldie but goodie!


----------



## Maddog1970

King.........best Bang for the buck Hammy?


----------



## ArmsOfTime




----------



## Philbo24




----------



## Claudius

Not a pretty one. I've used this one in place of a Casio G-shock for 7 years. It's gone hiking and mountain climbing in Europe, been smashed on cliffs, used it doing yard work, painting, fixing things around the house, swimming, etc. Even spent a week on the beaches of Cuba while I free dived 8-10 feet for shells. In other words, it's been well used during that time..and probably a bit abused. The pictures don't really capture just how scratched it is, but yeah, that shinny bezel has more swirls and scruffs than there are craters on the moon.

It's never been serviced yet it still keeps +3 seconds per day. At this point I figured I'll just keep using it for all the rough activities until it finally dies or falls apart. I think of it as the ultimate long-term field test to see just how tough these watches really are.

So far the watch has worn out the original leather strap and 3 NATO straps. This is the 4rth NATO strap.
















Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LDoc

Khaki Field Auto Officer H70615733 on a Di-Modell strap.


----------



## trameline

Khaki Pilot on New Hand Made Strap


----------



## danshort

New Rios Typhoon strap for my Khaki Pilot Pioneer Auto. I'm impressed with the strap and think it fits the watch pretty well. I love the asymmetrical case on this watch that protects the dual crowns. My 2 little complaints with this watch are that the countdown timer wants to move while screwing in the crown, which makes it difficult to position where you want it , and the lume is so-so. Overall though, it's a keeper.


----------



## MRWISENHIMER




----------



## MRWISENHIMER

and for tomorrow


----------



## bobs100

38mm on grey tropic band









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## sabot03196

Everyday, I repeat to myself, "You have enough watches, you have enough watches." Then this popped up on Facebook Marketplace a few hours ago and even though it's got a few scars, it's was one I've been looking for and the price was low enough, nothing ventured nothing gained. The original strap was pooched, so I've put it on this NATO for now until I can grab a replacement. I'm sure my wife will start speaking to me in the next week or so. I mean it's not like she's got anywhere to go. It'll be fine...


----------



## RCTimeDude

love that taper to the dial


----------



## RCTimeDude

very cool. did a marriage watch from a 916 Hamilton pocket watch and chose a dial + hands that look just like this.

keeps great time and it's over 100 years old. wild

cool piece


----------



## Thunder1




----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Maddog1970

New Murph plus some swag......








.....and switched on a nice canvas Barton quick release!


----------



## tzolk

Found this treasure on eBay recently. This checks my box for the best field watch, IMHO. The case was a bit worn, scratched etc so I put it through my glass bead blaster and cleaned it up. More or less like brand new now. Runs great and just put on a maratac NATO.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Murph again, on a vintage rally strap today....


----------



## Incident




----------



## rwbenjey

Having the lady model mine


----------



## wavy_d45

The mechanical doing some field stuff...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLeistner

Gone but not forgotten......great little ticker!


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy hack hump day!









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Skipped the war but kept the watch  DB and 38mm Hamilton H50 mechanical -Circa 1969


----------



## cghorr01

Khaki Field Officer auto. Positively LOVE this one. Currently in search of a clean example of the black dial version also.









Sent from my LG V50


----------



## Thunder1

For me today..


----------



## Dr. Robert

The hack trio









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## illition

Issued to Singapore Armed Forces - Military Reserve Personnel somewhere in the 2000's

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weisoseis

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jlondono77




----------



## WTM

I've been wanting this watch for quite sometime so I took a shot on a pre owned one and couldn't be happier.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danshort




----------



## OmegaSMPMan

Loving this one


----------



## thatsmyswatch

I wear it on a green Zulu.


----------



## Maddog1970

Murph on a beige Barton


----------



## mapotofu

Happy Friday!









Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## HAR

Here´s mine!


----------



## HAR

Here´s mine!
View attachment 15145703


----------



## Thunder1

A couple of field offerings for me this historic day..first, a champagne dial Hammy.. 








For later this afternoon/evening, a chocolate dial Hammy..


----------



## Thunder1

For after work this afternoon/evening, a Hammy Aviation..


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## sabot03196

Adding a Hamilton Khaki Field Officer to the stable H70615133. It was on sale at a local AD at a price I couldn't pass up on. Got to say, it ticks a lot of boxes for me.


----------



## austex

Love mine


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67

Hamilton Khaki Mechanical:


----------



## Thunder1

A chrono to start the day...








And for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Bonzodog

This one joined my collection on Monday,changed the stock strap for a Haviston canvas.


----------



## cfear1998

Khaki Field Auto 38mm on Strapcode oyster bracelet for SARB017. A good fit!


----------



## tx94

An old version of the Mechanical.


----------



## ReallyBored

Ref. 9415A Blue "Anchor" dialed Khaki quartz.....


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## ILiveOnWacker

The hack:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlondono77




----------



## mrfriedhoff

My Khaki Pilot


----------



## mrfriedhoff

My Khaki Pilot

View attachment 15196859


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Hamilton hack hump day









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## rarome

Here are my Khakis!


----------



## AwatchS

38mm on an Uncle Seiko Alpinist President


----------



## Thunder1

A Hammy for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## panucorodolfo

Khaki Navy Gmt /UTC









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Noelandry

Frogman, such a unique watch!


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## trameline

Pilot


----------



## Samjh




----------



## pork chop

I really like the field mechanical (especially the white dial). But why is there such a huge gap between the watch and spring bar? I can’t get past that.


----------



## tcortinag

Bought it yesterday, pick up today...my first Hammy, really happy.


----------



## asadtiger

Wondeful purchase sir...isn't it 50mm? Please do share a wrist shot, I used to wonder how it would look on the wrist 🙂 it is such an elegant and classic design with old logo and very prominent hands ...aweosme version


----------



## tcortinag

It is a 42mm, here's the shot, I changed it to a nato since the strap was the only thing I didn't fully like.


----------



## asadtiger

tcortinag said:


> It is a 42mm, here's the shot, I changed it to a nato since the strap was the only thing I didn't fully like.


Thank you so much for sharing sir...looks killer on you, love the design detail of having a complete 3 o'clock hour marker with the day-date...wear in good health


----------



## Bradtothebones

Khaki field auto 42!


----------



## atxzizou

tcortinag said:


> Bought it yesterday, pick up today...my first Hammy, really happy.


Is that an OEM strap? Looks great! I'd love to get one for my Field Mechanical


----------



## Pro Diver

Khaki Navy...










Khaki Field 40mm...










Khaki Field 38...


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## ReallyBored

Khaki Navy Pioneer


----------



## desertsoldier22

My Pilot Day Date Powermatic 80 model and Khaki Mechanical 80hr. Plus EDC stuff.


----------



## custodes

Not sure if this counts. I am really enjoying it..


----------



## R3Dprius

Claudius said:


> Not a pretty one. I've used this one in place of a Casio G-shock for 7 years. It's gone hiking and mountain climbing in Europe, been smashed on cliffs, used it doing yard work, painting, fixing things around the house, swimming, etc. Even spent a week on the beaches of Cuba while I free dived 8-10 feet for shells. In other words, it's been well used during that time..and probably a bit abused. The pictures don't really capture just how scratched it is, but yeah, that shinny bezel has more swirls and scruffs than there are craters on the moon.
> 
> It's never been serviced yet it still keeps +3 seconds per day. At this point I figured I'll just keep using it for all the rough activities until it finally dies or falls apart. I think of it as the ultimate long-term field test to see just how tough these watches really are.
> 
> So far the watch has worn out the original leather strap and 3 NATO straps. This is the 4rth NATO strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15057561
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


I bought the 38mm Khaki the Christmas after my freshman year of college and wore it for the remainder of my school. I received a Rolex for graduation, and my Khaki is just as beat up as yours. I'm planning on getting it serviced when my younger brother goes to college (he's 11 now so in about 7 years).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Mack013

Here are my two Khakis. One is Brand new with faux patina, the other is vintage with real patina. Waiting on some new natos to arrive.


----------



## Crazy Canuck

First Hamilton today! Was torn between the Khaki King and the 42mm Auto. Ended up going with the Day Date as it had the things I liked from both in the same package (42mm size, red tipped second hand, full day display)


----------



## cottontop

With aftermarket leather strap.
Joe


----------



## Stu47

Crazy Canuck said:


> First Hamilton today! Was torn between the Khaki King and the 42mm Auto. Ended up going with the Day Date as it had the things I liked from both in the same package (42mm size, red tipped second hand, full day display)


Nice. LOVE that red-tipped second hand. I have Bulova Devil Diver red tipped second hand on my 1969 Bulova Accutron Astronaut (just came that way when I bought it) and I love it. Watching it sweep around the dial is mesmerizing. The more I look at the Hamilton brand and watches they offer (for the price), the more I like them.


----------



## Barnstormer




----------



## pickle puss

An oldie-before they put "khaki" on the dial










And this just in


----------



## roy.erlich36

Here is mine









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfa2600

Over ten years of hard labour, and still going strong.


----------



## xpiotos52

JimRXTN said:


> I can't get over how gorgeous this Khaki Field Auto is, it's my favorite watch from my collection and not even close to being the most expensive. I just love it!!
> View attachment 4454954
> 
> View attachment 4454978
> 
> View attachment 4454986


Not seen one of these before, I'm with you- an absolute stunner ! So now I want one !


----------



## xpiotos52

My only Hami.......at this stage !


----------



## Thunder1

pickle puss said:


> An oldie-before they put "khaki" on the dial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this just in


A damn fine collection, sir..


----------



## beeco

Here's mine, on a camo NATO, in the barrel room at work


----------



## rook21

Follow me on Instagram (@van.guren) for more photos like this.


----------



## skim0039




----------



## vhl71

Brand new got it today. 38mm bracelet. What do you guys think? Even though I've a smaller wrist i feel like this one is too small. Should i exchange this for the 42mm?









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto

Can anyone identify which model this bracelet belongs to and if it will fit the HKF Auto (38mm)?

the centre links are polished if that helps

thanks in advance.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## signum8

My first Hamilton...admittedly low end ($272) but the brown/khaki theme does remind me of the WW2 US service uniforms and the ETA F06.111 is a decent movement. Since I'm pretty much OCD about hands landing on the marks, it's a plus. The low lume, small seconds-13-24 hr digits are not a dealbreaker. I like this one. It's the
Hamilton H68201993 Looks like they are discontinuing this model.


----------



## bdev

Here's my Mechanical on a Colareb strap.


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## MP83

2 khakis in good company









let's connect on Instagram @a_watch_nerd


----------



## dbonddental




----------



## ILiveOnWacker

MP83 said:


> 2 khakis in good company
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let's connect on Instagram @a_watch_nerd


Love the bracelet on the field mechanical. Where did you get it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MP83

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Love the bracelet on the field mechanical. Where did you get it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Straight from Hamilton, part number is H605694101

let's connect on Instagram @a_watch_nerd


----------



## Philbo24

Hamilton Khaki Pilot Day Date Automatic H64645531


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## ShadyChemist

A little chrono action









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## 7uiggi

View attachment 15497153


----------



## Thunder1

Hammys again for me today..starting off w/ a... 









For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## emrsev

*Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical 38mm on different straps , *
Original Nato strap - green
Brown leather
Black leather


----------



## SWilly67

Stealth titanium in the house.


----------



## Pesti13nce

My 40mm waiting in extra links from Swatch so I can put it back on the bracelet.









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedan

38 Auto


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## usclassic




----------



## usclassic

JM252 said:


> View attachment 15854009


One of my all time favorites...


----------



## rwbenjey




----------



## Baka1969

This just in today:


































































Although it's subtle, I think the tobacco dial looks great.

It's good to be back with Hamilton after over twenty years. A second Hammy is on the way.


----------



## Rockhopper29

Just arrived today! Sold the quartz version and replaced it with this. Now I need to find a job as an analyst.


----------



## rwbenjey

Rockhopper29 said:


> Just arrived today! Sold the quartz version and replaced it with this. Now I need to find a job as an analyst.
> 
> View attachment 15854964


"So it's not true then? That you were in Yemen with Greer."


----------



## usclassic

rwbenjey said:


> View attachment 15854756


Mine says Hi


----------



## Philliphas

Mine says eureka...



usclassic said:


> Mine says Hi
> 
> View attachment 15855162
> 
> 
> View attachment 15855163
> 
> 
> View attachment 15855164


Mine says eureka...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## usclassic

Philliphas said:


> Mine says eureka...
> 
> Mine says eureka...
> 
> View attachment 15857612
> 
> 
> View attachment 15857613


----------



## Teeuu




----------



## savetime




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## SWilly67

Okie dokie.


----------



## robertpg

Khaki Pilot Aviation Day Date


----------



## SWilly67

robertpg said:


> Khaki Pilot Aviation Day Date


That time you had to explain your Khak with 4 more words...


----------



## mattvon




----------



## chesterworks

Favorite weekend watch of late.


----------



## K42

chesterworks said:


> Favorite weekend watch of late.
> View attachment 15875956


I've seen both the strap and bracelet version in person, but I have yet to find the black dial.


----------



## MKTime

Not a great shot, and he's a little dirty here, but this is my Hammy.


----------



## chesterworks

K42 said:


> I've seen both the strap and bracelet version in person, but I have yet to find the black dial.


They were OOS on Hamilton's site all of last year, but are finally back in stock. Don't think I'd pay MSRP though.


----------



## savetime




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## gazzamania73

This is my handwinding Khaki.


----------



## Shark300

My newly purchased khaki auto 38mm









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Shark300

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic

Now running at +1 spd


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## emrsev

Khaki Field Mechanical with new grey nato strap

















Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## kavants

Love my black PVD khaki.


----------



## dpeter

tested some app on mine today


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Shark300

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic




----------



## K42

Navy Pioneer on grey Cordura.


----------



## jimlim123

Got this very recently from a forum member and couldn't be happier! 40mm with 2824-2 movement.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Here's Johnny

Wore it today. AR swapped crystal.


----------



## josherau

View attachment 15920502


----------



## Shark300

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## irongall




----------



## Picaroon

Black on black.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## davidinjackson

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brent L. Miller

Picaroon said:


> Black on black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Strap looks great on this model. Mind sharing which one it is?


----------



## Midjih

Its my old friend Mate


----------



## Picaroon

Brent L. Miller said:


> Strap looks great on this model. Mind sharing which one it is?


It’s a Barton with a black hardware buckle, 20 mm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kjoken

Bracelet on hammy









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## DC Lavman




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## cmdalton1

My new PVD KFM on Rios bund strap


----------



## mrk

A good combo!


----------



## Squaretail

My first "real" watch. It remains my most accurate.


----------



## toolr

Titanium


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## TravisMorgan

This 38mm beauty is releasing soon


----------



## caribiner23




----------



## Mr Quint

Picked this up today after having my eye on it for a while, I love it. A nice Hamilton Analog field watch to complement my Pulsar reissue.


----------



## ReallyBored




----------



## Gclink




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67

On a darker strap.


----------



## GregB

Question please. I am considering the khaki field auto 38mm ref H70455133. Does this watch have the largish gap between the spring bars and case? I know the mechanical does but am not clear after searching the forum if the “gap issue” applies to the auto. Can a two-piece strap go on this watch and not leave an oversized gap? I’ve seen the mechanical in person and the gap bothered me. 

Photo is from Hamilton site.


----------



## ReallyBored

GregB said:


> Question please. I am considering the khaki field auto 38mm ref H70455133. Does this watch have the largish gap between the spring bars and case? I know the mechanical does but am not clear after searching the forum if the “gap issue” applies to the auto. Can a two-piece strap go on this watch and not leave an oversized gap? I’ve seen the mechanical in person and the gap bothered me.
> 
> Photo is from Hamilton site.
> 
> View attachment 16208211


Left is a 38mm KFA. Right is a 38mm KFM. KFA's spring bars are drilled closer to the case, so there is less of a gap...


----------



## RussMurray

Mine just arrived on Oct 22 and yes I know, "strap monster" is an often used and perhaps over used expression when we as collectors have a watch that seems to go with just about anything. This Khaki Mechanical is just such a watch and I am happy to get it with a bracelet should I feel so inclined. Here's a sampling of what's been tried thus far.


----------



## GregB

ReallyBored said:


> Left is a 38mm KFA. Right is a 38mm KFM. KFA's spring bars are drilled closer to the case, so there is less of a gap...
> 
> View attachment 16211172


Thank you.


----------



## Dedan




----------



## Mustang1972

Hi @GregB I have the 38mm auto and have just got the 38mm mechanical. 
The lugs are slightly shorter on the auto and the holes for spring bar nearer to watch face, it looks great on 2 piece straps as well as natos etc, no noticeable gap.
The mechanical is very different and the holes are very close to the edge of the lugs, leaving a large gap if using 2 piece strap. The watch seems to be designed to take thick natos e.g. leather ones without removing spring bars.
Both amazing watches.


----------



## GregB

Thank you so much. I’ve been eyeing the 38 auto for quite some time but just got through downsizing to basically 2 GADA watches. Trying to shake the addiction but keep thinking, “It’s the One.” That’s how it starts, right? 😜


----------



## Mustang1972

@GregB the auto is amazing and so is the mechanical. I was hesitant about getting the mechanical as didn't want 2 watches very similar but they are very different in my opinion and can definitely have both in a collection. The auto is more versatile in the respect it can be dressed up and down and have no gap with 2 piece straps. 
I think both keepers for ever and see so many people sell them re buy them.


----------



## GregB

The tough part for me is I’m trying to get away from having a collection 🤣 It’s tough going!!!


----------



## Mustang1972

It is @GregB 🤣 ive given in now though I'm minimalist with most things but come to terms that I like watches so will have small collection. I am a lot more careful now though what I buy and it sounds like you are, not good keep flipping watches.


----------



## Time_Investigator788

SWilly67 said:


> Okie dokie.


Love it. Nice color band as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time_Investigator788

robertpg said:


> Khaki Pilot Aviation Day Date
> 
> View attachment 15872785


Day dates are my favorite. The green is really cool. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReallyBored




----------



## horntk

Just received the new H71706830 with the bund strap. The bund is a nice leather strap but places the watch too high on my wrist. Swap it out for Erica's Original







strap.


----------



## Brent L. Miller

I picked this up a few weeks back. I ordered a Barton canvas and a rubber but haven't taken the canvas off yet.


----------



## GregB

Pulled the trigger last Sunday. Held off posting in case it turned out like many others being returned within 48 hours. Not happening. The watch feels and looks vintage perfect. I really like the classic Banana Republic esthetic from the 80’s - the safari/adventurer look. Feels like if Banana Republic sold watches back then this Khaki auto would have been a prime example. It has the outfitter style done upmarket for urban wear look. Goes great with anything casual and the watch suits who I am so well I think I would feel comfortable wearing it with a suit. It would be the one piece of the outfit that makes a bit of a personal statement without being at all overdone. This and the G-Shock 5600 I picked up may get all of the wrist time for the foreseeable future.

I got it with the metal band and swapped for this band that I’ve had for 20ish years.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Lumefreak




----------



## cmak




----------



## Hellcules




----------



## phisch

My wife’s birthday present. She actually told me she liked a specific watch for once so I jumped at the opportunity to add to her collection 😊


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## nelamvr6

Khaki Auto


----------



## Thunder1

Thought I'd post a pic of my Khakis, w/o the Pioneers..


----------



## nelamvr6




----------



## EdgarZ

Recently picked up this Khaki Titanium from a member on here. Threw on my favorite Barton strap and love the look. It gives me something to look at during my boring work meeting








(Insert my “I wish it had an AR coating” rant here)


----------



## rockchalk06

Between this and my Tag Carrera, I don't know which is my favorite auto. 42mm is the absolute perfect size for me.


----------



## pepcr1




----------



## ETA2824-2

Khaki Navy Pioneer 43 mm


















Khaki Field Mechanical still with the ETA 2801-2:


----------



## Thunder1

ETA2824-2 said:


> Khaki Navy Pioneer 43 mm
> 
> View attachment 16661940
> 
> View attachment 16661941
> 
> 
> Khaki Field Mechanical still with the ETA 2801-2:
> 
> View attachment 16661949


Fine pieces of wrist wear, especially that *Pioneer*..


----------



## pepcr1




----------



## evoboost18

I picked up my first Khaki Field in a 42mm. The 38mm was just too small for my 7.5 in. wrist. I'm hoping the 42mm will look good on a NATO strap.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## phisch

Wife picked out a Marine Nationale strap for her Khaki. Not bad at all for $7.95. 
cheapestnatostraps, I love this site.


----------



## Jeff4134




----------



## toxophilus

Delivered yesterday... an ETA 2824-2 variant


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Shark300

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caribiner23

I just got this OEM bracelet from Masters in Time. I haven't been a "bracelet guy" but I am starting to like the look.


----------



## Thunder1

caribiner23 said:


> I just got this OEM bracelet from Masters in Time. I haven't been a "bracelet guy" but I am starting to like the look.
> 
> View attachment 16770344
> 
> 
> View attachment 16770346


I must say. it's a good look!!..comfy?..


----------



## caribiner23

Thunder1 said:


> I must say. it's a good look!!..comfy?..


So far!


----------



## rockchalk06

caribiner23 said:


> I just got this OEM bracelet from Masters in Time. I haven't been a "bracelet guy" but I am starting to like the look.
> 
> View attachment 16770344
> 
> 
> View attachment 16770346


Looks good. Masters in time has been getting large amounts of my income for awhile now. Unless I get it used, they always beat everyone's prices by enough of a margin that it's worth it.


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a Khaki chrono..


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## nk.technical




----------



## joayers65

This has been getting a lot of time on my wrist lately.


----------



## caribiner23




----------



## ETA2824-2

Khaki Aviation Pilot Pioneer


----------



## BRN




----------



## archaeobeat




----------



## Thunder1




----------



## rockchalk06

Thunder1 said:


> View attachment 16864498


 Love the seconds hand on that dial. That is my favorite feature on the Khaki Fields too


----------



## Thunder1

rockchalk06 said:


> Love the seconds hand on that dial. That is my favorite feature on the Khaki Fields too


Hard to ignore the fact that Hamilton has had something special going on w/ their Khaki series of wrist wear offerings for quite awhile now..


----------



## TreeFort

38 with the ETA


----------



## ETA2824-2

Hami Khaki Aviation Pilot Pioneer


----------



## ETA2824-2

Right wrist the Hamilton Khaki Navy Pioneer


----------



## Thunder1

ETA2824-2 said:


> Hami Khaki Aviation Pilot Pioneer
> 
> View attachment 16868567


That baby is the bee's knees, to be sure!!..


----------



## alarm4y

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

alarm4y said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not one that I see a lot of..pretty swell looking!!..


----------



## alarm4y

Thunder1 said:


> Not one that I see a lot of..pretty swell looking!!..


Yes, I bought it 10 years ago. Thank you  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2

Hamilton Khaki Aviation Pilot Pioneer


----------



## b1rdman973

Today marks the start of year 10 (!) of teaching!


----------



## zippotone

There you go!









Enviado desde mi 2201116PG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## TexasTee

Love the combo….


----------



## 10:10 Tyler

Here's my Khaki Field that I've had since 2015. Definitely one of my best NATO companions, this is the H70595733 with the red accent on the dial from 10-12 😁


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## TireShopBoy

Hamilton Khaki Navy Pioneer.


----------



## Thunder1

TireShopBoy said:


> Hamilton Khaki Navy Pioneer.
> View attachment 16891074


One of my favorite Hammys!!..


----------



## Philbo24

Bought this yesterday, 40mm Khaki King Field automatic, loving it.


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grndhog89

TexasTee said:


> Love the combo….
> 
> View attachment 16884821


Very seriously considering this with black dial and brown leather strap.

What’s your experience with it so far? Accuracy?


----------



## ZM-73

Hamilton Navy Pioneer


----------



## Mustang1972

zippotone said:


> There you go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi 2201116PG mediante Tapatalk


Why 2 the same 🤣


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Thunder1

Ending my weekend w/ a Khaki chrono..


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Dougabug




----------



## Grndhog89

Russ1965 said:


>


The lume on that must be amazing.


----------



## Baka1969

I just got the silver in today.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## alarm4y

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ofacertainage




----------



## peewee102




----------



## Gerhard

Hami day/date my last purchase. 
Its fitted to my wrist much better than Murph


----------



## Thunder1

Starting my work day off w/ a Khaki chrono..


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a Hammy chrono..


----------



## Thunder1

A Khaki Team Earth for my work day..


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Thunder1

A Khaki Aviation for Flieger Friday & later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## ETA2824-2

Khaki Navy Pioneer


----------



## Thunder1

Ending my weekend w/ a Khaki chrono..


----------



## bruy

Khaki King PVD


----------



## just3pieces

a shot from yesterday of my KFM Hodinkee LE:


----------



## Thunder1

Starting my work week off w/ a Khaki chrono..


----------



## Thunder1

A Khaki Mechanical for this afternoon/evening..


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Thunder1

A Khaki Conservation International for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## ZDiver

Another Hodinkee LE on a leather strap.










Z.


----------



## Thunder1

A Khaki King Scuba for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

A Khaki King Scuba for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## hammyusr




----------



## BobRooney




----------



## mak52580




----------



## Johnny21

Anyone wear their Hamilton Khaki's with a rubber strap?


----------



## Mustang1972

Johnny21 said:


> Anyone wear their Hamilton Khaki's with a rubber strap?


I have my Khaki on a light grey waffle at minute this watch goes with anything.


----------



## Johnny21

Mustang1972 said:


> I have my Khaki on a light grey waffle at minute this watch goes with anything.


Any pics you can share?


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## ReallyBored

2001 Limited Edition KFM 38....


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SCRAPPYDO

BobRooney said:


> View attachment 17017334


This one right here is going to make me spend money. It is pretty close to perfect


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## BobRooney

SCRAPPYDO said:


> This one right here is going to make me spend money. It is pretty close to perfect



..Close. I love the watch it is a strapmonster but the lack of AR sapphire annoys me. 
The dial looks really good but sometimes it is hard to see with all the reflections (looks kind of greasy and gray instead of black) 
With AR it would be a 9/10.
But I´ll keep it since it is a perfect EDC


----------



## hammyusr




----------



## Quality Man

New arrival for me.


----------



## caribiner23

Quality Man said:


> New arrival for me.
> View attachment 17036582


A classic! Hope you have many years enjoying your Khaki!


----------



## ETA2824-2

Khaki Navy Pioneer


----------



## Dedan




----------



## Thunder1

ReallyBored said:


> 2001 Limited Edition KFM 38....
> View attachment 17027291


One of the finest looking Khaki's that I've seen..


----------



## Quality Man

caribiner23 said:


> A classic! Hope you have many years enjoying your Khaki!


Thanks, really pleased so far.


----------



## Mustang1972

Johnny21 said:


> Any pics you can share?


In show your field watch pics I have posted a pic but its now on my white dial mechanical. I could post it on the auto when I swap again.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## ReallyBored

Thunder1 said:


> One of the finest looking Khaki's that I've seen..


But doesn't it basically look the same 20 years later?

I get a kick out of the fact that they're still selling essentially the same watch after 20 years and it seems to be as popular as ever!


----------



## Thunder1

ReallyBored said:


> But doesn't it basically look the same 20 years later?
> 
> I get a kick out of the fact that they're still selling essentially the same watch after 20 years and it seems to be as popular as ever!


So true..


----------



## SCRAPPYDO

They went and dropped the 38mm murph now

decisions


----------



## bibica

Hamilton H70665533 

It's a bit special, because it "misses" the words TITANIUM on the left side


----------



## BobRooney

Is this noise normal for the H-10 movement?


----------



## LettheLordbewithyou

Not sure if anyone on here has one but here's my frogman titanium in 40mm


----------



## FirstF80InSpace

38mm Murph


----------



## LettheLordbewithyou

FirstF80InSpace said:


> 38mm Murph


hopefully I can acquire one soon!


----------



## Thunder1

LettheLordbewithyou said:


> Not sure if anyone on here has one but here's my frogman titanium in 40mm
> View attachment 17057162
> 
> View attachment 17057161


It's been awhile since I've seen one of those..pretty cool looking!!..


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## phahn77




----------



## hammyusr




----------



## paul55

hammyusr said:


> View attachment 17074629


Damn nice camera!


----------



## hammyusr

paul55 said:


> Damn nice camera!


10R Black Paint! Classic


----------



## sumyong




----------



## OotOot




----------



## ZDiver

hammyusr said:


> 10R Black Paint! Classic


Beautiful!
The watch ain't bad either. You have refined taste.

Z.


----------



## Morency79




----------



## Daruba

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Daniel Hunter

Today at the office


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## hammyusr




----------



## ETA2824-2

Hamilton Khaki Aviation Pilot Pioneer


----------



## OotOot




----------



## Mustang1972

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 17077548


Looks great that dial color can you still get that model is it a 38mm ?


----------



## ReallyBored

Mustang1972 said:


> Looks great that dial color can you still get that model is it a 38mm ?


Unless I'm mistaken, Texas Tee's model is the 42mm version.

That dial did also come in 38mm, but it's discontinued. You might be able to find it grey market, or possibly on chrono24.

Khaki Field Automatic Watch - Beige Dial - H70455523 | Hamilton Watch

Here's my 38mm...


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Lisa Hasan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## OotOot

COUPET said:


> View attachment 17091311
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love this dial texture!


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## JohnM




----------



## Quality Man




----------



## ETA2824-2

Hami Khaki Navy Pioneer


----------



## ReallyBored

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 17122005


Russ, do my eyes deceive me? Did you get another Hamilton?


----------



## Lisa Hasan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2

Khaki Aviation Pilot Pioneer


----------



## ukfirebird

This H68401735 arrived yesterday, this is my 2nd Hamilton, my being a Pan Euro Chrono.
I have been hankering after an all black field quartz watch for some time.
I am very happy with it, I just need to buy a better quality pvd black zulu to go with it, the one I put on it, isnt that good, the rings and buckle are not chunky enough for my liking.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## RussMurray




----------

